# How to Band a slingshot with no grooves?



## Arky (Mar 5, 2018)

I have seen multiple slingshots, especially naturals, that have have no grooves for the bands, such as Sharker's Y predator. How are you supposed to secure the bands?


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Just attach like you normally would. Band grooves really aren't necessary especially on most wooden slingshots and at times shorten band life.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Just wrap em tight! When in doubt I'll prep the forks by wrapping some extra latex on them before attaching the bands

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Arky (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I personally recommend the method I posted a few months ago.

It only requires 6 wraps. Although with no grooves I might do a second base layer making 7 total.

You do one or two wraps around naked fork.

Place band with enough excess on end for a "tongue."

Wrap once

Fold tongue over

Wrap twice.

Place loop of cord

Wrap twice and pull cord to form quick release tab.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Sound advice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Inconvenience is one awesome Forum member Thank you for reposting how to tie flats. You could have just as easily referred Arky to a previous post, but instead you answered his question Perfectly. Which not only helps us learn, but also makes us newer members feel like we are now part of the Forum. I hope Arky and others will continue to post ideas and questions. Most of us have all asked similar questions at one time or another. This is the best bunch of people I have ever had the pleasure of being associated with!!!! Thank you all.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I use cotton strings and 2 constrictor knots. First knot is with double string, the second tie (to fix the little tongue) with simple string.


----------

